# Party was on Saturday - Didn't live up to last year's



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We had something similar - last year's party was great and had a big turnout, this year's even though I did MORE had much less attend and I was pretty sad about all the effort. At least the ones that did come seemed to have a good time. 

I would freak about the blood and the punch spill... that's one of the main reasons I don't do any food with red in it it. Even my punch is a light orange (sherbet, ginger ale, pineapple and lime concentrate... with a touch of cranberry juice) so that if it's spilled it will not stain. 

35 guests sounds like a *ton* of people to me, tho.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> 35 guests sounds like a *ton* of people to me, tho.


Well, last year we had 40 guests. So this year was already less than last year. And this year half the people showed up early and left, and half the people came late. So there was only about 15-20 people at any given time. :-\


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I just don't get how a group of grown ups can be bored?? You would think that after a drink or 2 everyone would loosen up and start talking. I can see why you would need to have activities for children but adults need activities? Those must have been some pretty boring people. LOL


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> I just don't get how a group of grown ups can be bored?? You would think that after a drink or 2 everyone would loosen up and start talking. I can see why you would need to have activities for children but adults need activities? Those must have been some pretty boring people. LOL


We don't serve alcohol at our parties 

I think part of the problem was that most of the people that knew each other were there at different times. So it was just an ongoing problem on no one knowing each other.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a similar problem last year it was dull there was a big game on and it just became a football party. 
So I was about to call it quits this year but I did it anyway and this year was awsome! So don't give up. I love what you did the bathroom is awsome. I pushed my back to 7 and I am thinking of even going to 8pm next year the party never really gets started until then anyway.


----------



## Gladius (Oct 8, 2009)

I was all set for my party to be a bust - I had a bunch of people bow out at the last minute that had already RSVP'ed. Invited over 100 via Evite but only got about 20 RSVPed there. A few others who didn't RSVP still showed up. I think people have just gotten really bad at RSVPing. 

I felt like I had fewer than last year, but I still claim this year's party a success. Starting later definitely helped, although we went pretty late - started at 8pm (most guests didn't start arriving til 8:30) and ended up having people here til about 1:30. I had a number of games/activities as well as the costume contest through the night, so that broke up the event. 

I'm not sure if it is because it was a whole week before the actual holiday, or the economy, or what, but I definitely feel like the "mundanes" (those who are only sort-of into Halloween) are just less interested in Halloween this year. 

The cool thing is there's almost a week and two party nights to go this year! So maybe I can enjoy the holiday now after spending a lot of time/energy prepping for the party.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

I loved the photo-op, its look so cool! We too started our party too early this year. It was our first so I guess you learn as you go. This year was 630-12, were thinking about starting at 730 or 8 next year because like you said seemed liked everyone came and left or came late and thats annoying when you go through the trouble of making all the food. We also had lots of people bail out last minute and not show up at all which I think is horribly rude. But oh well those who did come seemed to have a great time  So dont give up.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone is making me nervous. My party's next week & I'm so nervous about things going wrong. Too bad to hear about yours V_gan.

Your pictures are finally showing up for me. Everything looks great! I would have had a blast at that party.


----------



## hansky84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't be too worried, Princess. I just had our third annual halloween party and I've been pleasantly surprised each year. The first 2 years, I was worried about living up to my expectations, but this year I was able to relax a little and people were still pretty impressed with my work (thanks to this forum!). The most important part is having people over who are willing to be a little crazy (even if completely sober) and not being afraid. I had tons of activities too (costume contest, "CSI" game, tempt your fate balloon game, killer wink game, etc...) Also, getting a good "base" of guests who know how the night goes and aren't nervous is a huge help. Our "veterans" definitely brought out the best in our newbies this year. As for v_gan, I'm really sorry about your night, your setups look amazing! Just don't fret, "come back from the grave" next year!


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

If people come whenever and stick around for a few hours, it's good.
If all the food is gone, it's good.
If something gets broken or stained, it's good.
If you find an eyeball stuck in the sink drain, it's good.

You can;t control who doesn't come or who rsvp's.

You just start the ball rolling and hope for the best.

Our bash is Saturday and while we have over 70 rsvp'd, we are expecting some will not come, as ToT'ing and trouble finding sitters might be the big issue this year...

Good luck to all who are BASHING on the 31st.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

We had our party last Saturday night. About the same amount of people as last year (25), but it was quieter. Since this seems to be "across the board", I really think the economy may have something to do with the mood of many. 

Regardless, we had a blast. It was good friends and family interacting with good friends and family. There was lots to eat. 

Best of all, I had a ball planning and decorating. Already, I'm starting to think of next year and how I can make it better. 

To all those who's party is this weekend, here's to good times, good friends, and good health.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the photo op. Did you make it or buy it? I would really like to have something like that at my party this year. 

Our party is this weekend & I'm worried about exceeding last year's party myself. I think that we might put too much pressure on ourselves to out-do previous years. I bet your guests had a great time.


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes I'd like to know about your photo op too! That would we a great addition to our party! 

Our parties seem to be growing over the years, this year we invited just over 100 people and have 30 yeses, 20 nos, 50 maybes and around 15 not yet replied, so we could ultimately have 80 plus people!! I'm finding it hard to plan because I don't know how many people will actually show up! I decided I'd plan for 50 and if we get less that's ok and if we get more, oh well! It should be a great party, I can't wait! Soooo excited!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the looks of your party.You need a nut like me to liven it up.I never have boring infact some are a little on the wild side.We had 75 and it went great lots of dancing and drinking(I carried my drink of choice around all night)if it wasn't gone it soon would be.There are 2 that will not be back next year or hubby will kill them.The party for us ended around 2.All in all the best one yet.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

My party is Friday and I'm looking forward to it but also very bummed. My close friends have known about it for two months and most of them are no's or maybes. I invited around 20 people and only five have confirmed yes. I'm afraid my party games won't work and the 12 prizes I bought, well everyone will be able to have two.

However, when those that do show up have fun I'll know it was worth the over-spending and time when they all talk about how much fun they have and all the others will have to hear how they missed out!

Your party looked great, especially the bathroom! Just remember not everyone is a Halloween nut like us!

The only thing I have to say is don't leave out the boring people, I'm often shy around people but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy myself and have a good time, even if I'm not the most exciting. The boring people might just be the ones that had the best time!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Shame, looks like you put on a real good show for these people. But it's happened to all of us sadly. Mine's this Friday and i'm hoping this year will be the best as i've already had my big flop 2 years ago.

Can't imagine an adult party without alcohol though...maybe it's cultural or religious difference or something, but it just seems odd..they go hand in hand to anyone i've ever known.

What's the reason for that out of curiosity


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

OMGDan said:


> Shame, looks like you put on a real good show for these people. But it's happened to all of us sadly. Mine's this Friday and i'm hoping this year will be the best as i've already had my big flop 2 years ago.
> 
> Can't imagine an adult party without alcohol though...maybe it's cultural or religious difference or something, but it just seems odd..they go hand in hand to anyone i've ever known.
> 
> What's the reason for that out of curiosity


I don't think I've ever attended a party without alcohol either. I would totally respect that notion though especially if there were people with dependencies that couldn't drink or something. It sure would help to liven things up though!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> I love the photo op. Did you make it or buy it? I would really like to have something like that at my party this year.





senorita said:


> Yes I'd like to know about your photo op too! That would we a great addition to our party!


I'm sorry I didn't answer this sooner! Yes, me and my boyfriend made the photo-op. It's just a thin piece of scrap wood we bought from Home Depot for $4. We propped it up with some 2x4s, and we painted the picture and then cut out the holes for the heads. Super cheap and awesome addition to the party.



Sahri21 said:


> Your party looked great, especially the bathroom! Just remember not everyone is a Halloween nut like us!
> 
> The only thing I have to say is don't leave out the boring people, I'm often shy around people but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy myself and have a good time, even if I'm not the most exciting. The boring people might just be the ones that had the best time!


Thanks  I think my future Halloween parties will be reserved for Halloween nuts, though. While I like sharing my Halloween spirit, it's just too expensive and time-consuming to do it for people that don't really care about the holiday. 



OMGDan said:


> Can't imagine an adult party without alcohol though...maybe it's cultural or religious difference or something, but it just seems odd..they go hand in hand to anyone i've ever known.
> 
> What's the reason for that out of curiosity





dippedstix said:


> I don't think I've ever attended a party without alcohol either. I would totally respect that notion though especially if there were people with dependencies that couldn't drink or something. It sure would help to liven things up though!


I agree that alcohol would help liven up our parties. But we don't drink, and I don't feel comfortable around drunk people. They annoy me. So I will probably never have alcohol at one of my parties. I don't think it's necessary for someone to be drunk to have a good time. Me and my boyfriend enjoy good, old-fashioned fun and we don't need to be under the influence of anything to enjoy ourselves.

It's just a personal choice. No real reason, other than what I've already stated


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Drunk people annoy me too! It does stink when you get that one person at your party that's had too much.

Very impressed with your photo op. I thought for sure it was store bought! It's awesome!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry for the disappointment, but don't get discouraged. We have done Halloween parties for 16 of the last 18 years, and a few times things were just "off". In '07 we had a good group, maybe 30+, but I woke up the next morning and couldn't remember any "fun". Yeah, people hung around chatted, were pleasant, there was music, and maybe even some dancing, but it never really kicked in. I think I tried the horror movie thing to that year, and it didn't work. I think a TV with anything on it a big distraction at a party and suppresses personal interaction.

Remember that all the props, decorating, special effects, lighting, etc don't make a party. Its the people. We have carefully mixed people from 3 different social circles (work, church and "neighborhood") and have found all the people that are fun and enjoy. Its a careful mix.

This year we got it right and can only hope that next time they all come back....


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree about the tv being a distraction, we had people turn it on and watch the x-factor.


----------

